# Squat challenge



## chris jenkins

After looking around youtube for ideas to motivate me for my training I came up with an idea for a squat challenge after watching Matt Kroczaleski's 415(190kg) squat video done raw with a belt. I had a go with the same weight for 10 reps, without a belt, knee wraps or suit and as deep as my poor legs would allow. Here's the vid:

http://www.youtube.com/user/chrisjenkins400#p/a/u/0/xD4WMA3G3Bw

Matt Kroczaleski squating 415 for 10 RAW






Rules for the squat challenge:

No belt allowed

No wraps allowed

No suits allowed

90kg or over 190kg for reps

under 90kg 160kg for reps


----------



## PharmaSay

Looked pretty easy for you !

i may give this a bash on friday. hopefully still weighing in at <90kg as i wouldnt think a single at 190kg would happen ATM.


----------



## Guest

good squatting that Chris.

Im not even going to pretend ill be giving it a shot. Although i might.


----------



## 8103

I think the weight is far too high for the over 90's lol

Most of my weight comes from my height, I'm around 105 at the moment.

I can do 190 for 1 deep

160 would be nicer


----------



## Dig

Top squatting Chris- as would be expected from you!

I noticed you didnt compete in the brits, are you injured or have you got other ions in the fire?

I worked up to 190x5 no belt/wraps earlier today as start of a squat cycle, would have tried 10 if saw this post earlier, will give it a go in next couple of weeks.

Neil D


----------



## martin brown

Is the challenge ten reps or as many as possible?

If it's ten only perhaps we should have more weight for heavy lifters


----------



## Dig

martin brown said:


> *Is the challenge ten reps or as many as possible? *
> 
> If it's ten only perhaps we should have more weight for heavy lifters


Here we go, the resident 900lb squatter comes in throwing his weight about:lol:

How many you think you could get mate?

Ive never really squatted without a belt until today and surprised to find the difference in strength between wearing one and not tbh, should bring core strength up nicely not using one for a few weeks


----------



## Jimmy1

i could do 180kg for about 10reps before my spine problem came to my attention

but never tried 190kg....good squating chris...perfect form of course


----------



## M_at

I can fail 190kg. And have done once.

Most I've ever got to depth is 180kg.

Me thinks this challenge is not for the likes of me.

And why weren't you at the British Chris?


----------



## kingliam84

Nice squatting there mate


----------



## chris jenkins

Anybody fancy a bash post up some videos, I was thinking we could knock up a top 20 for three weight divisions. I posted this over at Sugden and I was thinking the heavyer lads could be 125kg and over but possibly considering Martin is interested we could knock it down to 110kg with 200kg for as many reps as possible.

So it would look like this:

Under 90kg bodyweight:160kg for max reps

Over 90kg bodyweight:190kg for max reps

over 110kg bodyweight:200kg for max reps

Obviously we can compile a list for each weight class then the more reps you complete the higher you can climb the list 

I have been adjusting my deadlifting technique and training without equipment mate. I have a few judo contest coming up and I'm entered in to the Olympic Dragon 2 strongman contest.

Cheers very much for the comments


----------



## chris jenkins

M_at said:


> I can fail 190kg. And have done once.
> 
> Most I've ever got to depth is 180kg.
> 
> Me thinks this challenge is not for the likes of me.
> 
> And why weren't you at the British Chris?


Bro give you something to aim for!!! Time to get motivated


----------



## chris jenkins

Dig said:


> Here we go, the resident 900lb squatter comes in throwing his weight about:lol:
> 
> How many you think you could get mate?
> 
> Ive never really squatted without a belt until today and surprised to find the difference in strength between wearing one and not tbh, should bring core strength up nicely not using one for a few weeks


I started doing it to help my core strength for judo, my logic was I wont have a belt in a judo contest. I'm enjoying training without at the moment!!


----------



## B-GJOE

Very good squatting Chris, and form bang on!

I'm currently weighing around 96kg, but only doing 160kg for 10 at the moment. Never use a belt anyway, as I don't think they do much except dig into your hip bone, and break concentration during squat.

Give me a couple of months and I'll give this a bash, as I am concentrating on strength at the moment this will be a good goal to reach for, 190kg for 10!


----------



## chris jenkins

B|GJOE said:


> Very good squatting Chris, and form bang on!
> 
> I'm currently weighing around 96kg, but only doing 160kg for 10 at the moment. Never use a belt anyway, as I don't think they do much except dig into your hip bone, and break concentration during squat.
> 
> Give me a couple of months and I'll give this a bash, as I am concentrating on strength at the moment this will be a good goal to reach for, 190kg for 10!


Excellent mate, post up the video when you smash it!!!


----------



## Mikazagreat

Will try to get a camera with me to the gym today.

4015 with my gym weights 4 plates each side and and a cookie.

The problem will be find someone for the video and another for spotting lol.


----------



## M_at

chris jenkins said:


> Bro give you something to aim for!!! Time to get motivated


I have motivation enough without training to prove myself on a forum mate :lol:

I'd much rather get a solid 200kg squat and repeat my 100kg bench.


----------



## jakelad

one of my dads friends who i work with used to squat 370kg. it was about 10 years ago tho, he doesent train anymore. I think hes in his late 30s now and hes 6ft 5!. That was with knee straps and a belt and a spotter either side. Not sure of the reps.


----------



## Gza1

i did 220 for 5 last leg session, so il give this a bash on wed when i do legs agen and get a vid, im crap at reps above 5 tho lol, must be a mental thing ha


----------



## Gza1

have they gotta be tea bagging low?


----------



## chris jenkins

M_at said:


> I have motivation enough without training to prove myself on a forum mate :lol:
> 
> I'd much rather get a solid 200kg squat and repeat my 100kg bench.


Good luck with the 200kg squat.

220 x 5 is excellent Gza1, strong squating.


----------



## martin brown

Lol, I never said I wanted to do heavier! Just the big guys possibly should do 220kg - like over 120kg...

We will have a go at this on Friday as long as everything has stopped hurting since last weekend. My endurance is pants though as the most reps I have done above 100kg squatting in the last few years is probably 5 

M


----------



## Gza1

chris jenkins said:


> Good luck with the 200kg squat.
> 
> 220 x 5 is excellent Gza1, strong squating.


thanx chris


----------



## B-GJOE

I want to see video's of these squatting sets, because it's not just about numbers, it is about form too. I could do 190kg for 10 now, but my squat would be like most of the Gym idiots, and not full range. Chris's form and depth is bang on! and is the standard by which I will personally be judging any video's posted on this thread.


----------



## big_jim_87

ok was a bit sick all day so didnt do as good as i could do but er is my go at this


----------



## littlesimon

big_jim_87 said:


> ok was a bit sick all day so didnt do as good as i could do but er is my go at this


Doesn't look like the weight is a problem for you but IMO, not deep enough.

Good effort though mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dig

big_jim_87 said:


> ok was a bit sick all day so didnt do as good as i could do but er is my go at this


First few quite high, seemed to get lower as you went on, think only last one was parrallel but that was strong squatting regardless, impressed mate:thumbup1:

You would find it much easier to get to depth if you took feet in ever so slightly and concentrated on forcing your knees out all the way down.


----------



## 8103

littlesimon said:


> Doesn't look like the weight is a problem for you but IMO, not deep enough.
> 
> Good effort though mate. :thumbup1:


everyone knows big jim doesn't squat deep. He does use a hell of a lot of weight though!


----------



## 8103

Here's mine.. for 1... back in January lol






nice and deep though


----------



## B-GJOE

Sorry guys, I'm out

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/legs/107889-b-gjoe-out-game-8-12-weeks.html

Got up to 170 for 9, before it all went belly up  :crying: :crying::no::no::no: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## 8103

B|GJOE said:


> Sorry guys, I'm out
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/legs/107889-b-gjoe-out-game-8-12-weeks.html
> 
> Got up to 170 for 9, before it all went belly up  :crying: :crying::no::no::no: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Gutting mate  I'm sure you'll be back before long though.


----------



## bigricky

I'm doin legs on friday i'm gna give it a go! 88kg bodyweight at the moment reckon i could get 15-20 deep reps with 160kg, will record it on friday and post up results!


----------



## chris jenkins

crouchmagic said:


> Gutting mate  I'm sure you'll be back before long though.


10/10 for effort mate

Smash it next time bro, great training!!!!!

Good luck Bigricky, knock them out until you drop


----------



## big_jim_87

dutch_scott said:


> all who said big jim was high watch mirror ur blind chattin ****e, he was bpo way deep, few wer quads parallel, who watched properly,
> 
> gd squatting jim


thanks mate

what is a para squat? knee joint in line with hip joint? if you pause the vid at the bottom ov the reps you will finde moste are inline the top of the quad isnt gona be inline lol i have big quads so it looks as if im not low but that was imo low enough

if i was to get any lower id have to lean forward to keep balance and lower back was still tender from my deadlift sesion on friday, 270kx8 will leve your back a little saw lol


----------



## big_jim_87

crouchmagic said:


> Here's mine.. for 1... back in January lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nice and deep though*


for 1


----------



## big_jim_87

just one more thing, im a bber not a power lifter i have developed decent quads through squatting the way i do and am still stronger then a lot of the pl's on this bord even tho i never train with strength in minde

so suck my tiny balls!


----------



## littlesimon

big_jim_87 said:


> just one more thing, im a bber not a power lifter i have developed decent quads through squatting the way i do and am still stronger then a lot of the pl's on this bord even tho i never train with strength in minde
> 
> so suck my tiny balls!


No need to get defensive bigman, you got reps for the effort! :thumb:


----------



## big pete

hmm, 200k x 20, but that was the days before camcorders 

wouldnt even get 100k up now,lol


----------



## glen danbury

I trained legs this morning so will get the training partner to bring the camera next week and have a bash with the 160kg which i would be confident of getting a few with at 75kg bodyweight

love these:thumb:


----------



## littlesimon

big pete said:


> hmm, 200k x 20, but that was the days before camcorders
> 
> wouldnt even get 100k up now,lol


Good stuff mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dig

dutch_scott said:


> all who said big jim was high watch mirror ur blind chattin ****e, he was bpo way deep, few wer quads parallel, who watched properly,
> 
> gd squatting jim


lol i was looking in the side mirror impossible to see from main view as you say, last rep was at parallel others were a few inches off, no reps would pass in bpo/bpc/ipf imo, not that it really matters but you are the one talking sh1te in this case

as said tho strong squatting regardless of depth:thumb:

edit- maybe i am wrong actually:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

Dig said:


> lol i was looking in the side mirror impossible to see from main view as you say, last rep was at parallel others were a few inches off, no reps would pass in bpo/bpc/ipf imo, not that it really matters but you are the one talking sh1te in this case
> 
> as said tho strong squatting regardless of depth:thumb:


ok have a look at hip to knee joint allignment its is hard to tell as my thighs are quite thick i dnt think i could get any lower with out falling back! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

big pete said:


> hmm, 200k x 20, but that was the days before camcorders
> 
> wouldnt even get 100k up now,lol


well it was prob not to paralel so wouldnt count for any thing in er! :lol:


----------



## Dig

big_jim_87 said:


> ok have a look at hip to knee joint allignment its is hard to tell as my thighs are quite thick i dnt think i could get any lower with out falling back! lol


hard to tell yes mate but most arent close, your thighs are thick but have got used to judging depth after training with guys 150-170kg with big legs.

prob a flexibility problem if cant get lower, bring stance in slightly and would hit it easier.

if you posted the vid up in a seperate thread wouldnt have even mentioned depth.

like i said in first post, it is strong squatting imo and i am impressed. didnt think you were the kind of guy who would want smoke blown up your @rse tbh, but with it being squat challenge if dont go below par cant really compare with anyone elses results.


----------



## Dig

watched again and deeper than first thought, not all were par but some were, bit harsh on your depth -maybe because i arent sure if id get that many reps lmao!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I wanna be strong again instead of lifting like a fcking Kitten.....even then I reckon I would only manage one rep and that would be suited...with wraps...belt.....and ALOT of shouting:cool2:...give me til Jan....2012:whistling:


----------



## 8103

Its very, very hard to judge depth at the angle Jim posted. Regardless - it was heavy weight and a lot of reps, so good on him


----------



## glen danbury

good weight and good squatting but no where near parallel - even from this angle you could see that he needed another two ro three inches to get the crease in front of his hips in line with the top of the knee

and this is from some one who was criticised on their own squat challenge - lets not get to caught up in it, great squatting regardless

160kg next tuesday here I come:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

whats the scores on the doors then?

i have old youtube vids of me squatting 200kg for reps, 110kg+


----------



## Guest

**** vid but i agree did not look parallel at all


----------



## big_jim_87

any one else got any vids? just me then?...... thats what i thought......


----------



## 8103

big_jim_87 said:


> any one else got any vids? just me then?...... thats what i thought......


I put my 1 up lmao, I may have gotten two if I was still squatting heavy at present but a back injury I picked up has set me back


----------



## big_jim_87

i fuked back and was out of all deads and squats for months about a yr or so ago and still squat and dead 270k for reps?....

and if you posted a vid i wasnt aiming that at you lol its for the rest of the non vid posters eager to cnut off form but are yet to show what they can or in many cases cant do


----------



## Críostóir

here im exactly 90kg atm does that mean I'll get away with 160kg....

Im on 152.5kg for 1x5 atm so gettin close


----------



## littlesimon

big_jim_87 said:


> i fuked back and was out of all deads and squats for months about a yr or so ago and still squat and dead 270k for reps?....
> 
> and if you posted a vid i wasnt aiming that at you lol its for the rest of the non vid posters eager to cnut off form but are yet to show what they can or in many cases cant do


Whats with the attitude fella, people called it how they saw it, but still gave you reps.


----------



## big_jim_87

God said:


> Haven't squatted for a while but I'll try and give this a go in a weeks time although my depth won't be any better than Big Jims.


then it will be deep enough!


----------



## big_jim_87

littlesimon said:


> Whats with the attitude fella, people called it how they saw it, but still gave you reps.


no attitude just after others vids but so far ther are no more


----------



## Críostóir

big_jim_87 said:


> no attitude just after others vids but so far ther are no more


I got squat videos 






*
*


----------



## big_jim_87

its not the weight asked for in the thread!


----------



## 8103

that has to be the most fcuked up camera angle ive seen lol


----------



## Críostóir

crouchmagic said:


> that has to be the most fcuked up camera angle ive seen lol


lol ah its least its sumtin :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

i just negged you for the cam angle! non of them count untill its a better cam angle!


----------



## Críostóir

Im gettin a new phn [samsung monte] so should get some new vids up soon


----------



## big_jim_87

you dnt need a new phone you need a friend to vid you! lol negged again!


----------



## Críostóir

ah sure it'll have a better video on it for sure; sad thing is I train alone Jim no one to video me unless I ask a randomer who will think Im a freak recordin myself :lol:


----------



## Kyusho

Awesome squatting mate, great form. I havn't done the challenege but in my last workout I did 181kg for 12 reps raw (I weigh 82.5kg). However, found my knees hurt the day after.. looking at your form I'm going to try squatting with a slightly wider stance and feet pointed outwards a little more.


----------



## 8103

Kyusho said:


> Awesome squatting mate, great form. I havn't done the challenege but in my last workout I did 181kg for 12 reps raw (I weigh 82.5kg). However, found my knees hurt the day after.. looking at your form I'm going to try squatting with a slightly wider stance and feet pointed outwards a little more.


If your squatting above par the weight will stay on the knees instead of shifting onto the hams/glutes when you break par, probably why your knees are hurting.. get some wraps or sleeves.


----------



## Kyusho

Cheers mate.. by par I assume you mean parallel, which no I definately don't do below. Will drop the weight back a bit and try going below par :thumbup1:



crouchmagic said:


> If your squatting above par the weight will stay on the knees instead of shifting onto the hams/glutes when you break par, probably why your knees are hurting.. get some wraps or sleeves.


----------



## Dig

big_jim_87 said:


> i fuked back and was out of all deads and squats for months about a yr or so ago and still squat and dead 270k for reps?....
> 
> and if you posted a vid i wasnt aiming that at you lol its for the rest of the non vid posters eager to cnut off form but are yet to show what they can or in many cases cant do


lol so me and little simon then as only 2 who posted before you posted that. both of us said it was strong but not to depth, maybe start training with people who wont bullsh1t you then wont get offended if someone makes a comment critiquing your lift. would be like having a deadlift for reps and then someone posting a vid pulling weight off a block/out racks, sure you would have something to say lol

no vids of me mate just an internet warrior lol


----------



## martin brown

Dig said:


> no vids of me mate just an internet warrior lol


Just an internet warrior with a couple of world records...


----------



## 8103

martin brown said:


> Just an internet warrior with a couple of world records...


video or it didn't happen! haha

What's your name if you don't mind me asking Dig mate?


----------



## 8103

Dig said:


> would be like having a deadlift for reps and then someone posting a vid pulling weight off a block/out racks, sure you would have something to say lol


excellent example.. or a bench with bar not to chest, or a curl half way up... theres hundreds! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol im not offended at all just think its funny how ppl love to talk poo and dnt post up ther own vids

any way like i said im a bber not a plifter the way i train has built me some good legs so i dnt realy give a poo lol

and crouchmagic what would you class your self as a pler? as you deffo aint a bber? if i did take it lower id still beat one lol and i dnt even train for strength

not trying to p1ss ppl off just pointing things out


----------



## BigBalls

big_jim_87 said:


> lol* im not offended at all* just think its funny how ppl love to talk poo and dnt post up ther own vids
> 
> any way like i said im a bber not a plifter the way i train has built me some good legs so i dnt realy give a poo lol
> 
> and crouchmagic what would you class your self as a pler? as you deffo aint a bber? if i did take it lower id still beat one lol and i dnt even train for strength
> 
> not trying to p1ss ppl off just pointing things out


Obviously not :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im not offended at all just think its funny how ppl love to talk poo and dnt post up ther own vids
> 
> any way like i said im a bber not a plifter the way i train has built me some good legs so i dnt realy give a poo lol
> 
> and crouchmagic what would you class your self as a pler? as you deffo aint a bber? if i did take it lower id still beat one lol and i dnt even train for strength
> 
> not trying to p1ss ppl off just pointing things out


jim jim jim jim jimmmmayyyy!!!

on the roid rage tonight my son? :beer: :rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87

BigBalls said:


> Obviously not :lol:


if you ever read any of my posts you will know thats just the way i am lol not p1ssed just a little *Aggressive! *lol


----------



## big_jim_87

deeppurple said:


> jim jim jim jim jimmmmayyyy!!!
> 
> on the roid rage tonight my son? :beer: :rockon:


 no im very chilled out atm


----------



## 8103

big_jim_87 said:


> and crouchmagic what would you class your self as a pler? as you deffo aint a bber? if i did take it lower id still beat one lol and i dnt even train for strength


yes I do, I train for strength and I have competed. I'm not doubting you couldn't do more than one, when did I say that? I havn't been training long, completely natural and don't have the best genetics at all for lifting - but I do so because I enjoy it and to beat my own records - not others :thumb:


----------



## littlesimon

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im not offended at all just think its funny how ppl love to talk poo and dnt post up ther own vids
> 
> any way like i said im a bber not a plifter the way i train has built me some good legs so i dnt realy give a poo lol
> 
> and crouchmagic what would you class your self as a pler? as you deffo aint a bber? *if i did take it lower id still beat one lol and i dnt even train for strength*
> 
> not trying to p1ss ppl off just pointing things out


Ever thought that you might actually make a better Powerlifter/Strongman than a Bodybuilder?

Mark Felix was Bodybuilding before switching to Strongman events.

No one was knocking you mate, yes you are strong, yes you could go lower, there's nothing else that really needs to be said.


----------



## recc

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im not offended at all just think its funny how ppl love to talk poo and dnt post up ther own vids
> 
> any way like i said im a bber not a plifter the way i train has built me some good legs so i dnt realy give a poo lol
> 
> and crouchmagic what would you class your self as a pler? as you deffo aint a bber? if i did take it lower id still beat one lol and* i dnt even train for strength*
> 
> not trying to p1ss ppl off just pointing things out


You sure? whilst it may not be your primary goal, I doubt you use the same weights every week, but instead aim to increase the weight as much as possible, getting stronger to build more muscle.

Without getting stronger your unlikely to get bigger. So really, you do train for strength as a means to an end.

No need to pick on the small guys lol:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my old vids from 2009 and 2008

230kg






repping out with 357lbs






200kg for reps


----------



## 8103

Incredible Bulk said:


> my old vids from 2009 and 2008
> 
> 230kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repping out with 357lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200kg for reps


Great lifting mate  Love your choice of song in the 230  Reckon you had a few more kg in you too


----------



## gumballdom

read a good quote from dave tate the other day - 'if you get three white lights your squatting too deep'


----------



## 8103

gumballdom said:


> read a good quote from dave tate the other day - 'if you get three white lights your squatting too deep'


lmao I'd rather the whites than a red though!

off topic but dave tate at 15:


----------



## big_jim_87

recc said:


> You sure? whilst it may *not be your primary goal,* I doubt you use the same weights every week, but instead aim to increase the weight as much as possible, getting stronger to build more muscle.
> 
> Without getting stronger your unlikely to get bigger. So really, you do train for strength as a means to an end.
> 
> No need to pick on the small guys lol:whistling:


no im training for size, strength is just a side affect of getting bigger lol


----------



## eurgar

Vid is 190 for 12.






This was second atempt in around 10 min, got to 12, I think on first atempt when lad that was filming said was not recording:cursing:

So I reckon would be good for 15 if done at begining of workout.

Hopefully have a go at 200 next wk


----------



## 8103

eurgar said:


> Vid is 190 for 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was second atempt in around 10 min, got to 12, I think on first atempt when lad that was filming said was not recording:cursing:
> 
> So I reckon would be good for 15 if done at begining of workout.
> 
> Hopefully have a go at 200 next wk


Excellent squatting mate  Whats your 1rm look like?


----------



## eurgar

crouchmagic said:


> Excellent squatting mate  Whats your 1rm look like?


cheers mate, 1rm is 300 to around para.


----------



## big_jim_87

crouchmagic said:


> Excellent squatting mate  *Whats your 1rm look like*?


well id guess it would pretty sim to this but with more weight on the bar? :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

eurgar said:


> cheers mate, 1rm is 300 to around para.


any way nice squatting buddy


----------



## chris jenkins

dutch_scott said:


> did 180 for 23 reps tonight to parallel will vid next week.
> 
> did 260 for 3, lower back screamed at 19reps


180 for 23 reps is just in the realms of demi god


----------



## Guest

i used to train with a guy called mark cullimore squated 100kg for reps once and we lost count at around 58. i think is 410kg for one, but def the most impressive squating ive seen rep wise. i tried it and with 100kg and got over 20reps but, squatting is not my thing at all


----------



## gumballdom

heres a vid of wsm competitor lalas squatting 300kg for 10. he reckons with proper prep and warm up he can squat 300 for 20! he makes me feel sick :lol:


----------



## 8103

gumballdom said:


> heres a vid of wsm competitor lalas squatting 300kg for 10. he reckons with proper prep and warm up he can squat 300 for 20! he makes me feel sick :lol:


I love the description "light day" haha

Crazy stuff


----------



## big_jim_87

300k for 10 lol thats crazy shyt!


----------



## jw007

Keep meaning to have ago on this, but everytime in gym, the high rep and oxygen requirement puts me off lol

Im so unfit


----------



## big_jim_87

you dnt squat low enough joe i can tell you that b4 all thes [email protected] do lol


----------



## jw007

big_jim_87 said:


> you dnt squat low enough joe i can tell you that b4 all thes [email protected] do lol


LOL

Keyboard warriors


----------



## eurgar

big_jim_87 said:


> any way nice squatting buddy


cheers mate, yours looked good to if not a tad high:lol: :lol:


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> Keep meaning to have ago on this, but everytime in gym, the high rep and oxygen requirement puts me off lol
> 
> Im so unfit


just go for it mate cant remember last time I went above 5 before trying this, im sure you will surprise your self be disapointed with less than 15 off you anyway


----------



## Bish83

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im not offended at all just think its funny how ppl love to talk poo and dnt post up ther own vids
> 
> any way like i said im a bber not a plifter the way i train has built me some good legs so i dnt realy give a poo lol
> 
> and crouchmagic what would you class your self as a pler? as you deffo aint a bber? if i did take it lower id still beat one lol and i dnt even train for strength
> 
> not trying to p1ss ppl off just pointing things out


I think your squatting performance was great, more than i can do. Just odd how you seemed to merge a powerlifting stance with a olympic one and created a sort of hybrid. A powerlifting stance your feet are at an angle this puts alot of stress on the hips and not so much on the quads but you have a high bar rather than a low bar hold with a wide grip. As you can see in the vid when you tried to go past parallel your knees started to cave in and your back started to round, this seemed more apparent the lower you tried to go.

Mind if i ask a personal question Jim, do you take steroids?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Did 190kg for 6 so getting back into squatting post hernia op!

next week i should be back at 200kg.

i'll fire up a vid when i get chance


----------



## big_jim_87

Bish83 said:


> I think your squatting performance was great, more than i can do. Just odd how you seemed to merge a powerlifting stance with a olympic one and created a sort of hybrid. A powerlifting stance your feet are at an angle this puts alot of stress on the hips and not so much on the quads but you have a high bar rather than a low bar hold with a wide grip. As you can see in the vid when you tried to go past parallel your knees started to cave in and your back started to round, this seemed more apparent the lower you tried to go.
> 
> *Mind if i ask a personal question Jim, do you take steroids*?


lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Bish83 said:


> I think your squatting performance was great, more than i can do. Just odd how you seemed to merge a powerlifting stance with a olympic one and created a sort of hybrid. A powerlifting stance your feet are at an angle this puts alot of stress on the hips and not so much on the quads but you have a high bar rather than a low bar hold with a wide grip. As you can see in the vid when you tried to go past parallel your knees started to cave in and your back started to round, this seemed more apparent the lower you tried to go.
> 
> Mind if i ask a personal question Jim, do you take steroids?


not sure about the stance but yea it put a lot on the hips i just squat i dnt realy think about it this is a bit diff too-






will think about it a bit more next time i squat but i will not be in the gym for a few wks as i just tore a pec!


----------



## eurgar

big_jim_87 said:


> not sure about the stance but yea it put a lot on the hips i just squat i dnt realy think about it this is a bit diff too-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will think about it a bit more next time i squat but i will not be in the gym for a few wks as i just tore a pec!


thanx for reps lol hope the pec tare is not to bad and doesnt keep you out for long


----------



## M_at

1russ100 said:


> i used to train with a guy called mark cullimore squated 100kg for reps once and we lost count at around 58. i think is 410kg for one, but def the most impressive squating ive seen rep wise. i tried it and with 100kg and got over 20reps but, squatting is not my thing at all


Mark runs The Gallery gym in Windsor. It's where I train.


----------



## phenom82

Some great lifts from the people here, im impressed.

Check out the determination on this guy..






Really looking forward to my next leg session now!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

here's my 200kg squat vid.

My phone is sh1t so it pauses in places but captures the reps none the less.

3rd set so form goes by the end.


----------



## eurgar

Incredible Bulk said:


> here's my 200kg squat vid.
> 
> My phone is sh1t so it pauses in places but captures the reps none the less.
> 
> 3rd set so form goes by the end.


nice squating:thumb: was it 6 reps or did a couple get lost when vid was frozen?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

6 reps mate 

cheers!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

220kg for 5 reps

vid to follow tomorrow night


----------

